# Pleasant Hill Show



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

And the jumping portion

































This poor guy .. He knocked over the first 3 jumps.


























LMFAO









On the up side, the rider had a very good spirit and kept good horsemanship conduct. So I give her an A++ anyway!


----------

